# Issues with newly sodded (2 months) empire zoysia



## kaspern83 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hello all, i sodded my back yard with empire zoysia on April 21st 2017. Since then I have been irrigating it daily and the grass was green, lush and growing tall. Since we hit hurricane season it has been raining daily and after 3 days of rain I started seeing browning in the grass and mushrooms popping up. I have since aerated the yard and sprayed fungicide on the lawn. When I sodded the yard, i have put down milogranite on the soil then put the sod on top of that. 3 weeks later I put down starter fertilizer. Now I am confused whether I need to dethatch my lawn, or do I have brown patch disease.

This is what the yard looked like 3 weeks ago
https://scontent.ftpa1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/18620851_10155131494340169_9044686266122816499_o.jpg?oh=349ab35e7f4124e978293a610098569b&oe=59E711C4

This is what it's looking like now, the first 2 weeks are from 2 weeks ago and the last 2 from the last cpl days.
https://goo.gl/photos/8CacYUQmr7DDHNgHA
https://goo.gl/photos/yiRBU4E77QR87yaZ7
https://goo.gl/photos/cz51L8eKJTpXQKRJ9
https://goo.gl/photos/hwc82KdHU1WLzVJW9

Do I need to dethatch my lawn? maybe put down weed and feed? Please help me save my grass


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

No to the dethatch. Your lawn is only two months old. It sounds like too much water. I'd also hold off on the fungicides. Let it mature before throwing a bunch of chemicals at it.


----------



## kaspern83 (Jun 12, 2017)

yeah it looked great when I was just irrigating it, unfortunately i cannot control the rain =( So this is something I should not worry about?


----------



## Red Cup (Feb 15, 2017)

what fungicide are you using? My second year with empire zoysia, i had the same issue but later in the season. Zoysia does not like cool wet weather.


----------



## kaspern83 (Jun 12, 2017)

it was this one
https://www.lowes.com/pd/BAYER-ADVANCED-Fungus-Control-for-Lawns-32-fl-oz-Lawn-Fungus-Control/3353738


----------



## kaspern83 (Jun 12, 2017)

Red Cup said:


> what fungicide are you using? My second year with empire zoysia, i had the same issue but later in the season. Zoysia does not like cool wet weather.


Did it recover on its own? I'm aware of it going yellow in winter but I'm concerned about it now since its non-fully established lawn yet.


----------



## Red Cup (Feb 15, 2017)

I now use Heritage G Fungicide as a preventative measure heading into fall and yes. once it warms up and grows in high gear, it fixed itself.


----------



## Gopwh2020 (Apr 6, 2017)

How much sun is it getting? My Emerald Zoysia is two years old. I've learned the best things it needs are sun, heat, a little water each week, and a little fertilizer. Each year I'm afraid it's not going to come back strong, but once the sun and heat hit it, it comes back with a vengeance. Your grass is still a baby. Give it some more time and fewer chemicals. It'll come together so long as it's got sun, heat, and water but don't add any if mother nature is giving you plenty.


----------



## kaspern83 (Jun 12, 2017)

Gopwh2020 said:


> How much sun is it getting? My Emerald Zoysia is two years old. I've learned the best things it needs are sun, heat, a little water each week, and a little fertilizer. Each year I'm afraid it's not going to come back strong, but once the sun and heat hit it, it comes back with a vengeance. Your grass is still a baby. Give it some more time and fewer chemicals. It'll come together so long as it's got sun, heat, and water but don't add any if mother nature is giving you plenty.


It Gets quite a bit of sun as sun goes from easy to west. good 8 hours i would say.. problem is that we didnt have much sun since it started raining 2 weeks ago. 1st week it was raining daily and cloudy most of day..


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

kaspern83 said:


> Gopwh2020 said:
> 
> 
> > How much sun is it getting? My Emerald Zoysia is two years old. I've learned the best things it needs are sun, heat, a little water each week, and a little fertilizer. Each year I'm afraid it's not going to come back strong, but once the sun and heat hit it, it comes back with a vengeance. Your grass is still a baby. Give it some more time and fewer chemicals. It'll come together so long as it's got sun, heat, and water but don't add any if mother nature is giving you plenty.
> ...


Keep in mind that even with heavy cloud cover and rain photosynthesis still occurs. Your concerns about lack of sun light seem unfounded to me. The main culprit from your description would seem to be the amount of moisture. Newly sod turf does not like to be totally saturated for days on end.


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

kaspern83 said:


> i sodded my back yard with empire zoysia on April 21st 2017. Since then I have been irrigating it daily lush and growing tall.
> 
> Do I need to dethatch my lawn?
> 
> maybe put down weed and feed?


Irrigating daily is the worst thing you could do for your lawn. The problems started way before hurricane season I promise you. You should irrigate deeply 2-3 times per week's and certainly not consecutively.

Dethatch?

No

Weed and Feed?

No, remove that from your toolbox. You didn't say anything about weeds and I doubt your zoysia needs nitrogen.


----------

